# Help with Dish 1000 cable connections



## iauctionexpress (May 5, 2006)

Hi and please help.

I had to removed the Dish 1000 from the roof temporarily due to construction. Problem is, I completely forgot to label the cables so I would know where to hook them back up. Can't find any info online to help. Can someone direct me or describe to me where the cables are hooked back up to the Dish 1000 for use with a single HD Receiver(vip211).

Thanks in advance.

William


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

One cable connects the DP Dual LNB to the input on the DP+Twin LNB. Another cable will connect to of one of the outputs of the DP+Twin LNB and contect to your receiver.


----------

